# Do your cats like being chased.



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Decker mainly but Horris to sometimes likes being chased.

Decker gets in one of these crazy moods were she will start running around the house ears back, eyes wide and big, running circles around everything.

But what she seems to like when she is one of these moods is if you actually run after her.

So theres be bent over running saying Decker here I come ready of not and there she goes running across the room or up the stairs. Sometimes Ill stop and Hide behind something and shell come running looking for me and the moment I stand out she turns tail and runs in the opposite direction.


----------



## merothe (Jun 4, 2010)

Bless 

I have never played this game with mine but I read that it is a game some cats will play. I see mine playing hide and seek (and pounce) with each other but not with me :blink:


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

Shadow loves being chased, especially up the stairs. I try to run and hide from him but that never works as he is too quick for me lol.


----------



## stoneandglass (Jan 30, 2011)

I think I play this in the mornings without realising... and not so much running but shuffling sleepily. All I want is to hug my boy and he lets me get a few steps away and kind of gallops off a few feet. Maybe if I'm awake one morning I'll chase him and see how it goes


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Yes! This is Locke's most favourite game, actually  he will come and "fetch" me or OH, or creep around and stare until one of us chases him  he particularly loves hurtling up and down the stairs, trilling all the way


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes!! I will chase after Lexi when he is in a funny mood and he loves it, he races up and down the stairs like a mad thing and suddenly leaps out from behind something after me.
I remember telling my friend once that i chased my cat and she looked at me like what the hell? lol!


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

My cat Beanie loves this game. We play it inside and out. I dread to think what the neighbours think when they see me running around the garden like a lunatic! Sometimes I hide and when Bean comes to find me I jump out and he jumps really high in the air and takes off again. Sometimes he hides from me and as I walk past he swipes my legs. My son plays it with him too. Also if my son is on the trampoline Beanie jumps up on there too and gets bounced! Mad cat


----------



## Lil Dee (Dec 7, 2010)

wind1 said:


> if my son is on the trampoline Beanie jumps up on there too and gets bounced! Mad cat


OMG - I can't believe that - mad cat indeed !!

My last cat loved playing chase, it was her fave game ever, and as with a lot of them, the stairs was a preferred area. Currently I have two kitties, one of which plays chase, the other just looks at us both as though we're mad. I don't know why she'd think that !! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Gratch used to play this with me before we got Kerry. I would hide behind a door, she would come round to look for me and then go bounding off until I hid again and repeat. Now she looks at me like I'm insane and just plays it with Kerry :cryin:


----------



## debbie29 (Feb 6, 2011)

Reggie is half and half!! If he instigates it he loves it and will go run around and then lay on the rug in the living room really flattened out and mew until you stroke him but then other times you can just be walking around and he runs off (right in the path you are walking of course) and makes you feel bad for "chasing" him! He is such a silly boy is my Reg


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Merson will play chases occasionally but he does enjoy a game of hide & seek or 'throwing ball up & down the stairs'.

Oscar doesn't enjoy ANYTHING that involves him moving off the bed. Well..... anything that doesn't involve food that is!!!


----------



## popoki (Dec 28, 2010)

Haha! I was going to start a thread about kitty chasing! 

Kiki loves to be chased, she has a special 'chase me' pose. Ears back legs wide and eyes as big as saucers! She usually wants to play chase when I'm trying to leave for work! :rolleyes5:


----------



## Santos80 (Apr 5, 2017)

Pebble loves the chasing game. Big eyes, ears flatten out and we can literally go for a good half hour in circles.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Libby loves the game BOO it normally starts on the stairs! She peeks over a step, ears flat, eyes big, making herself as flat as possible, I duck then pop my head up and say BOO she runs tags me and runs off to hide! She loves me to sneak up to find her and so the games continues BOO 

Loulou loves BOO too but only when she's on a higher level fridge for example and taps my head and ducks.

Lottie bites my ankles and runs!


----------



## Elaine b37 (May 25, 2014)

Cody loves to be chased as well and he too does the hide and seek and boo thing, at first I was worried that he didn't realise we were _playing_ however his tail is always straight up in the air and he looks happy! when he has had enough he just lies down in front of me and we stop. If I get tired first though he just shouts at me until I join in again!


----------



## TickettyBoo (Sep 29, 2011)

Pepsi loves her Chasies, I will get a wee high pitched prrrrp from her and she takes off like a bat out of hell. Fanta doesn't understand the Chasies and just looks at me with an imagined raised eyebrow


----------



## Temporally_Loopy (Jan 16, 2017)

Glad to see that I'm not the only lunatic trying to chase their cat around the house - not that I can exactly run! Bertie absolutely loves it, as others have said, ears back, eyes wide, making prrrrp noises. His latest trick - as of tonight - is jumping at and up a door and bouncing off whilst running past at full speed, it didn't even slow him down as he went from door to door at handle level. He does like to hide during a chase game until I get close by and then dash back out and past me miaowing loudly.


----------

